# Scan pic guesses before scan Saturday please!



## Katia-xO

Heyy! I'm 16 weeks this Sunday and I have a gender scan booked Saturday evening. This scan was at 12+3. Any ideas?!


----------



## Talia12

:blue:


----------



## LoraLoo

Boy!


----------



## becsboo

:blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahhhh so defo no girl guesses :haha: nobody else thinks girl either! Thanks for replying x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Im not seeing anything conclusive to sway me either way. 50/50 

Congrats on your pregnancy! Hope it's the gender you desire :flow:


----------



## Katia-xO

Any more?!


----------



## becsboo

gl for your scan x


----------



## DebbieF

Boy!


----------



## calliebaby

Update?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Did you find out?? :)


----------



## becsboo

arrrrr the suspense


----------



## Talia12

Hope the scan went well!


----------



## PariB

I hope everything is okay x


----------



## Katia-xO

We couldn't find out Saturday, baby was curled up! So didn't think to come back and update, sorry :blush:

We went back Wednesday eve & baby is a very healthy, lovely GIRL!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## becsboo

wow we where all wrong lol congrats on your pink bump


----------



## Katia-xO

becsboo said:


> wow we where all wrong lol congrats on your pink bump

Literally everybody was wrong lol! I thought girl but because my pregnancy has been completely different then I was convinced boy! Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hey, NOT EVERYbody, I said 50/50 ;)

Congrats on a healthy baby girl! 

I have 3 girls and all PG couldn't have been any different, especially the 3rd. I would have bet $ on having a boy.... Can't go by symptoms or OWT. 

Xx best of luck for L&D your daughter is going to LOVE to have a sister <3


----------

